# I might be sick



## Overread (Jan 13, 2008)

The latest development for Bioware - recently bought by EA is,..

sonic. BioWare: For Immediate Release

yep - once one of the greatest fantasy game producers. Famed for using the DnD system in computer gamrea and makers of many great RPGs such as Baldurs Gate and Knights of the Old Republic; is now making and RPG of Sonic.



excuse me while I am sick -- The end days have come!


----------



## hlywkar (Jan 13, 2008)

hmmm could be interesting... although I would rather it on a better system. like wii or something. 3d world sonic... could be cool. they could actually give it a decent story this time.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nothing to do with EA. This was on the cards before the buy out (Press release was in June).

They have made fairly successful Mario RPG's in the past so I don't see a problem.

It's only a DS game after all.

_Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood_

_Check out some screenshots  Sonic RPG: first images_


----------



## Cayal (Jan 14, 2008)

They need to do KotOR 3. I don't get what the hold up is with that series, it amazing.

BTW - Sonic pwns Mario.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 14, 2008)

They rushed KOTOR2 and look what happened to the ending. Plus an entire planet got taken out.

I think we'll find out if sonic pwns mario in the next smash bros


----------



## Cayal (Jan 15, 2008)

Bioware did KotOR
Obsidian did KotOR2.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rumour has it Obsidian are doing KotOR 3.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 15, 2008)

Meh, 2 was so much like 1 that it probably doesn't matter who made it


----------



## Overread (Jan 15, 2008)

KOTOR 2 felt to me that it was unfinished - the storyline seemed not to flow as lurch along - and the end boss battle was very very lame (hovering lightsabres). I think the only think I liked about it was the crone character - everything else just seemed lacking after the first one -- sigh -- chances are that the story line for KOTOR 3 will be just as lame.
Writing a good story seems to be falling out of gaming


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 15, 2008)

KOTOR2 certainly wasn't finished. Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords Restoration Project - About

I always approve of games being delayed if it's to give them a polished plot, too many games were rushed out too soon because of fans desperate for their fix.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 16, 2008)

KotOR 3 hasn't been announced so any rumours are likely to be false.


----------

